# Got dubstep? Bass heavy music- turn the subs up!



## dubstepwarrior (Dec 20, 2009)

http://www.thebigupmagazine.com/blog/newsletter/december/Big_Up_n_Comers_mix.mp3

2009 has shown that bass music knows no bounds on the West Coast, and all up and down the Pacific shores we&#8217;re gettin&#8217; lefty-loosey on this bitch. From the Glitch Hop Forum crew up in Vancouver and my Bellingham couch-throwing tribe to my peeps in Ashland, Oregon with their curly hair under ballcaps and the mad motherfuckers in LA, people are pooling to this sound, ears to the ground and bellies hungry for more.
Down in San Diego (aka the Whale&#8217;s Vagina) beside lots of smoking weed on the beach, there is a small and fervent dubstep scene going on with a few passionate individuals leading the way and converting others to the dark side as they do. Two of these such forward-thinkers, Puppy Kicker and EshOne (known collectively as Argyle) have put together this mix for Big Up Magazine, a dubby wonder of all original productions with a little help from their friends.
Click here to go to Argyle&#8217;s Big Up&#8217;N'Comers Mix for Big Up Magazine.
Tracklisting:
1. Notch & Puppy Kicker &#8211; Blue Steel
2. EshOne &#8211; Toast Burned
3. Argyle &#8211; Funk Funk
4. Puppy Kicker &#8211; Abysmal
5. Clone A Side &#8211; For The Paradise (Puppy Kicker Remix)
6. EshOne &#8211; Float
7. Puppy Kicker &#8211; Cosmic Orgasm
8. Argyle &#8211; I&#8217;d Call It Dope
9. Puppy Kicker &#8211; Deionized
10. Puppy Kicker &#8211; New Guinea Voodoo
11. Rachel Bennett &#8211; Tell Me (EshOne Dub Mix)
12. Puppy Kicker &#8211; Everyone&#8217;s Happy
13. EshOne &#8211; Texas Pete
14. EshOne &#8211; When I&#8217;m Around


hey guys..I wrote the first track on this mix. We smoke mad weed down here in San Diego. Make mad music with a dub feel for your subwoofers!
Turn it UP!


----------



## AutumnsRedTears (Dec 22, 2009)

i love dubstep... i just don't love how almost all of it sounds the same. i'd take a listen if my speakers weren't broke. haha


----------



## dubstepwarrior (Dec 22, 2009)

AutumnsRedTears said:


> i love dubstep... i just don't love how almost all of it sounds the same. i'd take a listen if my speakers weren't broke. haha


Let me know when your subs up and I'll give you some shit... I've got loads of it. check out 
DMZ for the really subby stuff. Skream..
If like real grime stuff check Excision and Datsik from Canada. Also Stenchman is great too..


----------



## tebor (Dec 22, 2009)

I like this one

[youtube]pXzOQNqgPlo[/youtube]


----------



## dubstepwarrior (Dec 23, 2009)

tebor said:


> I like this one
> 
> [youtube]pXzOQNqgPlo[/youtube]


yeah man.. skream is a proper badman.. 


DUBSTEP!


----------



## tebor (Dec 23, 2009)

dubstep is not my favorite genre, but I do appreciate it.
That Burial cd was the mofo bomb.

I LIKE THIS ONE TOO:
[youtube]zMR5K2QWfJk[/youtube]


----------



## dubstepwarrior (Dec 23, 2009)

tebor said:


> dubstep is not my favorite genre, but I do appreciate it.
> That Burial cd was the mofo bomb.
> 
> I LIKE THIS ONE TOO:
> [youtube]zMR5K2QWfJk[/youtube]


Oh nice.. I used to think dubstep was ok... but then I went to S.M.O.G. party up in L.A. They have huge sound systems they blast in warehouses... Hearing this stuff on a system is incredible and kids are getting down hard! It's all about the Low End Frequency's that are hard to hear on just the old desktop speakers. Chest Rattling Bizness. 
Find a car with a good sub.. Then the fun really begins.. 
Cheers.. 
check out this video..
this guys is from portland.
sick tune!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnTis4M3jqA

I've got mixes I can skype you if ya like.


----------



## Kid Sonik (Dec 25, 2009)

here's one for you

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0Y4GfLDZHU

http://knowncold.com


----------



## moedownonit (Dec 28, 2009)

LOVE this one

[youtube]Smm93h254OY[/youtube]


----------



## redivider (Jan 8, 2010)

you guyz need to lissten to some real dubstep...

any of this artists will do you good:

Reso, Pink Punk, Roguestar, Ruckspin, 

a good track to get you started is

Reso - Onslaught

see if you can handle that.... peace....


----------



## growwwww (Jan 9, 2010)

Burial is amazing, and ive told you how i dont like dubstep. But hes just like dark breakbeat no? I think dubstep just become too commercial and thats why people are jus bassing up tunes and calling it dubstep and people are loving it because poeple are being satisfied for less. Are you all american?? Dubstep has been big in UK for a while and its grindin my gears i love burial i dont think hes dupstep thats all


----------



## dubstepwarrior (Jan 9, 2010)

growwwww said:


> Burial is amazing, and ive told you how i dont like dubstep. But hes just like dark breakbeat no? I think dubstep just become too commercial and thats why people are jus bassing up tunes and calling it dubstep and people are loving it because poeple are being satisfied for less. Are you all american?? Dubstep has been big in UK for a while and its grindin my gears i love burial i dont think hes dupstep thats all



We get it.. You miss Dumb and Bass.. Now run along and talk shit about another genre. 
Stop being an English Cunt and just enjoy. Just cause you don't like something doesn't mean others don't appreciate the good stuff. All though I'm not a fan of the new brostep stuff coming out.


----------



## growwwww (Jan 9, 2010)

dubstepwarrior said:


> We get it.. You miss Dumb and Bass.. Now run along and talk shit about another genre.
> Stop being an English Cunt and just enjoy. Just cause you don't like something doesn't mean others don't appreciate the good stuff. All though I'm not a fan of the new brostep stuff coming out.


Are you american??? You will soon see what i mean! If dubstep starts spreading widely over the USA ( if it has ) and starts playing in clubs all the time and whatnot.


----------



## dubstepwarrior (Jan 9, 2010)

growwwww said:


> Are you american??? You will soon see what i mean! If dubstep starts spreading widely over the USA ( if it has ) and starts playing in clubs all the time and whatnot.


Yes I'm American and I'm friends with a bunch dubstep producer's. The west coast electronic scene is huge and not just limited to dubstep. Why waste your time complaining about how much you don't like something in a thread about Dubstep. Troll much?


----------



## growwwww (Jan 9, 2010)

Alright jam it mr dubstep warrior, chilll outtt. I dont hate dubstep and i myself like "dubstep" producers like burial, but dont really thnk they are dubstep more just like dark, electronic. And i was just curious to see what people had to say about my reasons to not liking dubstep, and it seems universal, people obviously like the disgusting bass lines and so on.

Sorry for " trolling " i had to look that one up didint know what i meant.

And a question to you, because im interested in music. Im sure you know what dub is, why is dubstep called dubstep??? I dont see the big connection?


----------



## hitch420 (Aug 20, 2010)

Please take the time to have a listen to my mix i have entered in to the GET DARKER DJ COMP
http://www.mixcloud.com/DJ_Fire_Starter/sw4-getdarker-competition/
Tracklisting 
Fitted - DZ 
Yo HeadZ - Dub & Run 
Mad - Magnetic Man 
Remember Dre - DJ Defkline 
Dirty Face - Example (Benga Remix) 
World Of Ragga - Gangsta Na Play 
Roor - Flux Pavilion 
TimeBomb - Dub & Run 
9mm - Self Simular 
Cold Shoulder - Adele (Rusko Remix) 
If Ya Cant Beat Um - Reso 
The Blank (original mix) - Skism 
Stop Watching - Benga 
Hide & Seek - Imogen Heap (Roksonix Remix) 
Rock Music - Benga 
Puppet Walk - The Others
Judging Criteria:
* Top bosses The Risky (D&BA) and Darkside (GetDarker) will be judging and listening out for highest-quality tune selection & technical skill 
* Entrants will be judged on factors including, but not limited to, number of plays, favorites, positive feedback, originality and technical ability
Thanks for listening , Free download link to follow after the competition.


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 20, 2010)

why is there so many threads about this


----------

